# Want to be in Asian Dub Foundation's "stand up" video?



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

Call out to Brixton people with with a cause to promote to a worldwide audience. The group ASIAN DUB FOUNDATION will be filmimg a video for their track STAND UP in Brixton next Tuesday 11th Aug 2015 at 12.00, meeting outside Brixton Tube. They want people to shout the chorus 'Stand Up'. Bring Banners, wear T-Shirts to promote your campaign.

This is the song they are promoting 



Spoiler


----------



## Santino (Aug 8, 2015)

This is a neutral post.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## rekil (Aug 8, 2015)

Good opportunity to get the Proletarian Democracy banner out.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Luna (Aug 8, 2015)

...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

Edited by request  BTW could the rest of you also delete everything you said on this thread, please?
weepiper Santino ViolentPanda copliker ShiftyBagLady Can all of you just remove everything you've said?  I'm not asking for my sake.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2015)

edited for the special flower.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2015)

I repeat: Could the rest of you also delete everything you said on this thread, please?
weepiper Santino ViolentPanda copliker ShiftyBagLady Can and will all of you just please remove everything you've said on this thread? I'm not asking for my sake.


----------



## Santino (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no question to ask.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2015)

Santino said:


> Why?


Because of diplomacy.  And I'm asking you to, very nicely. 

And whether you hate my guts or not, you don't hate the guts of everyone who lives around me.


----------



## Santino (Aug 9, 2015)

Niceness is as niceness does.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Greebo (Aug 9, 2015)

Santino said:


> Niceness is as niceness does.


Thank you.


----------

